# Re-painting over fresh paint...prime first?



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Dark blue is tough but even then there's no way I would prime week old quality paint that's adhering fine
If I needed three coats of Admiral Blue to make it look right, then I'd need three coats, white or yellow underneath wouldn't matter

Short Answer:
No way
No need to prime
Two coats of quality blue paint should cover

Also:
Blue over yellow would be green not pink
That guy is two for two on this one


----------



## ERIK2173 (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm no expert color wise, but I couldn't figure out why blue + yellow could equal pink. He did say that if I didn't want to prime he would at least lightly sand the paint to get rid of the sheen of the paint. Of course he had the sanding supplies he would recommend right there. It's a shame too because everyone else I've dealt with at that store has been a pleasure to work with.
But to me if I'm painting over fresh paint with the same type of paint I couldn't see why I should re-prime, or sand.

thanks for the advise.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

ERIK2173 said:


> ...He did say that if I didn't want to prime he would at least lightly sand the paint


 Umm... I was wrong


slickshift said:


> That guy is two for two on this one


 That guy is out three for three on this one
Sanding is not needed
Pearl isn't even a semi-gloss
Couldn't hurt, but...
Well, anyway, maybe I'll put some things down in writing here

*Priming*
There is usually no reason to prime before a re-paint
Old, new, orange, or blue
If it's a color issue, if it's going to take two coats of something to make it work, in general you are better off with two color coats

Exceptions:
You could make a case for extreme color changes and multi-colored surfaces or rooms
Repairs, stains, sealers, etc.
Paint type change, iffy or unkown surfaces
Possibly, if I had reason(s) to be concerned about adhesion on a high gloss surface in a tough environment, I _might consider _a primer (ie: bathroom that has a glossy paint on it now in questionable, or not ideal, condition or quality)

* Sanding:*
Although technically it may not be "needed" on flat sheen surfaces before re-painting, I always scuff sand (and recommend scuff sanding) any surface
It is a small step that always ensures better adhesion
This is especially important with glossy surfaces

Exceptions:
Week old paint that's not at least semi- or high- gloss



So yes, I always recommend sanding before a repaint, but not on week-old Ben Moore Pearl

The prep work on this specific project was already done
It's just that you have a few more coats than usual, and the top coats are now a different color
Please paint away!


----------



## ERIK2173 (Oct 19, 2005)

I plan on painting tonight.
Once again thanks for all your help.

Erik


----------

